# Ol Billybob Clintounge



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

He oughta get an academy award for his performance in the interview with Matthews.:smt011 
He was too busy trying to get laid in the ovaries office to worry about some towel 8000 miles away.:smt011 
And now the DNC claims he was "setup", uh excuse me, like no reporter ever asks blunt questions of an ex pres. when they interview them AND he could have just turned down the interview to begin with.
I hope that ***just before*** the nuke goes off that kills most of the liberal morons their eyes open long enough to see that it was THEM that brought it on....I mean look at Europe,closing their eyes to the latest hitler and trying to appease him(ahmijakinoff of Iran) JUST LIKE THEY DID HITLER. MORONS MORONS MORONS:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I don't think the rage was an act. I think the coke bag was a little light and the intern population was a little thin. Whatever the reason, the guy's losing it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1billon with Scooter.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I just watched the interview that he did with Chris Wallace from Fox... I think he was a little pissed. Here's the bottom line when it comes to Bill Clinton and Bin Laden... Clinton f*cked up, and he f*cked up in a major way. He had multiple chances to get or kill Bin Laden. Here's the difference with then and now. When Clinton was in office, Bin Laden was pretty much out in the open. There's a ton of drone footage out there that shows this. Sudan even offered Clinton bin laden, Clinton refused. Also, The World Trade Center wasn't just attacked in 2001, but as well as 1993. 6 americans died, more than 100 injured. So from 1993 - 2001 Bill Clinton had more than enough chances to take out Bin Laden, period. He's now blaming the CIA and the FBI... Well, here's how intelligent people think... Mr. Clinton...YOU WERE THEIR BOSS!!!

Now, ever since we invaded Afganistan... Bin Laden has been on the run and in hiding. Protected by his supporters in Pakistan. If I were in charge, there would be no more Western Pakistan. I'd carpet bomb every village along the border until someone gave him up. If they didn't...oh well.

Let's also not forget one very important thing....

While Bill Clinton was in office, 19 muslims were freely taking flying lessons...later to became 19 hijackers, killing close to 3,000 americans.

Clinton's guilt may be showing itself at this point...

Here is the interview, in 3 youtube parts...

Part 1





Part 2
[yt]lT7yKfXN4p0&NR[/yt]

Part 3
[yt]oinw73s-wdo&NR[/yt]


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Clinton always defends himself and puts down anyone else, even his own party, if he thinks it benifits HIM. If you have to toot your own horn on a daily basis there probably wasn't anything worth bragging about in the first place. True greatness does not need to be defined.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well said Maximo.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Like I said on another forum, he's lying!! When a person is telling the truth, they don't get all bent out of shape when asked the tough questions. Here's exactly what I said:



> Bill Clinton's actions and attitudes told me that he dropped the ball, BIG TIME!!! Had he truly felt he had done everything he felt he could, he wouldn't have gotten so defensive and offensive. Of course, we ALL know that through Monsoor Ijaz, Bill Clinton was offered up Bin Laden on a silver platter and yet, Clinton didn't act. Oh yeah, he "begged" other nations to take him, but NO, he didn't have the huevos to stick it out there and end this thing before it started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

This man is a disgrace.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Blastard said:


> This man is a disgrace.


Thats a extremely polite way of calling a dog turd a dog turd:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

scooter said:


> Thats a extremely polite way of calling a dog turd a dog turd:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


If I wrote what I really thought I'd be banned from the internet. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You all sound like some conservative gun nuts who just hate liberals! COOL! I like that. You’re my hero’s.

It is easy to tell when the Clintons are lying- their lips are moving.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Blastard said:


> If I wrote what I really thought I'd be banned from the internet. :mrgreen:


Nah...only the one al gore invented:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Slick Willy & the Iceberg....


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> You all sound like some conservative gun nuts who just hate liberals! COOL! I like that. You're my hero's.
> 
> It is easy to tell when the Clintons are lying- their lips are moving.


Welcome to the club...

Clinton was more interested in his image than dealing with the real problems of this country. What comes around goes around.. Billy Boy just go away.

W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He's going to take over for the peanut farmer. He's going to slam the USA from France, England, & Iran. What a scum bag.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I watched all of the interview last night. What a moron! He’s so worried about what the history books will say about him. He’s more concerned about himself than America. He should have listened to one of the great Democrats JFK who said, “Ask not what your country can do for you. But what you can do for your country.” 

Personally I want him, his wife and all the Ted Kennedy's to stick around. It makes the left look so wrong that we can only look right.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Welcome to the club...
> 
> Clinton was more interested in his image than dealing with the real problems of this country. What comes around goes around.. Billy Boy just go away.
> 
> W


Ive never heard "that" part of your body called that before:mrgreen:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ive never heard "that" part of your body called that before:mrgreen:


Just trying to be a polite!!!

W


----------

